# August 2012 Photo Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Kippa (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is a photograph I took of Halifax Minster.  Located in Halifax, Yorkshire, England, UK.  This was my first propper attempt at creating a hdr image.






As usual if you want the free 18megapixel jpeg then you can get it from my deviant art account here:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## Quartz (Aug 2, 2012)

Kippa said:


> Here is a photograph I took of Halifax Minster. Located in Halifax, Yorkshire, England, UK. This was my first propper attempt at creating a hdr image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's awesome.


----------



## Kippa (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Quartz.  It wasn't so much as the detail in the rocks that I wanted to get, more the coat of arms in the ceiling.  Without HDR you wouldn't have been able to see them as it was too dark in one of the photographs.  This was my first dabbling with hdr.  Personally I think I might have slightly overdone the detail in the rocks and looks a bit too hdr in that area.  Still not too bad at my first attempt.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## RoyReed (Aug 2, 2012)

Kippa said:


> Here is a photograph I took of Halifax Minster. Located in Halifax, Yorkshire, England, UK. This was my first propper attempt at creating a hdr image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what HDR programme you used, but if it can do tone mapping as well as HDR you might be able to get the same level of detail in the roof with a more natural colour rendering.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Quartz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are those compression artefacts on the blue area behind the door of the engine?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2012)

Rain, it was pissing down


----------



## Quartz (Aug 4, 2012)

Heh! The wipers should have been a clue.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 4, 2012)

Taken with Zorki C & Industar-22. DIY in the kitchen sink developing with out of date paper developer!


----------



## cybertect (Aug 4, 2012)

A few shots from Cardiff, where I was a student of architecture many moons ago

William Burges' magical Cardiff Castle interiors:




Banqueting Hall - Cardiff Castle by cybertect, on Flickr




Cardiff Castle - Arab Room ceiling by cybertect, on Flickr




Cardiff Castle - Spiral staircase by cybertect, on Flickr


Depressingly dull new-build offices going up on Tyndall Street, south of the mainline railway. Cardiff deserves better than this.




Tyndall Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Bute East Dock, Cardiff by cybertect, on Flickr

May have a few more later


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## cesare (Aug 5, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



I really like this one.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 5, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


>


 
Is that a few images stitched together?


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 5, 2012)

Two images stitched with Hugin. Taken with Zorki C & industar-22 & DIY develoiping!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Is that a few images stitched together?


Yeah, 5 stitched together then cropped down


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 6, 2012)

This needs some work! Two photographs taken outside the Victoria Pub. Camera used was a Zorki C & Industar-22. Film developed in kitchen sink with out of date paper developer and fixer.






Photoscaped!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## dweller (Aug 6, 2012)

medieval muscle by dweller88, on Flickr




flower circlets by dweller88, on Flickr




fight 2 by dweller88, on Flickr




joust by dweller88, on Flickr




St John's Twins by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 7, 2012)

dweller said:


> medieval muscle by dweller88, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The swordfighter photo is especially good.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 7, 2012)

Two photos stitched and DIY developing!


----------



## cybertect (Aug 7, 2012)

Olympics-related goings-on at London Bridge Station this morning




You've scored! by cybertect, on Flickr




Olympic route by cybertect, on Flickr




LBG FTW by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Aug 8, 2012)

A few more from Cardiff




High Street Arcade, Cardiff by cybertect, on Flickr




Wales Millennium Centre by cybertect, on Flickr




Wales Millennium Centre by cybertect, on Flickr




Fresnel by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 8, 2012)

Rain Coming! Zorki 1 & Industar-26m


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 8, 2012)

Camera self portrait Zorki 1 with Jupiter-9 from same film as the others!











Taken with uncoated late 1920's Leitz Hektor on a Zorki 1 body! Again DIY kitchen sink developing.


----------



## girasol (Aug 8, 2012)

Space Hopper fun in Brockwell Park




P1180066

Cat plant



P1180001


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 8, 2012)

Two photos stitched with Fotoxx. Zorki 1 & I-26m


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 8, 2012)

stowpirate said:


>


 
Very impressive!


----------



## Kippa (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is a photograph I took from Leeds Minster (Officially becomes a minster on the 2nd September 2012)





Here is a photograph I took from Leeds RC Cathedral





As usual if you want the free large 18 megapixel images you can get them from my deviant art account here:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 9, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Very impressive!


 
Last film with the "Zorki 1" did not develop quite as well as the one I was using before. I think the shutter speeds are a tad out due to age use etc... and the developer and fixer is reaching the end of its useful life! I tried three lenses and found the Industar-26m was the best. I was really pleased with the set of pictures I took with this lens of the corn field. It was sunny on the walk to the pub and on the way back we got soaked halfway back 






Same camera, film with uncoated hektor


----------



## girasol (Aug 9, 2012)

Took lots of photos today, went to watch the Olympic 10km women's marathon swimming in Hyde Park. I think these are my favourites:

I didn't realise what I had taken a photo of until after. This little boy was having fun
filling up a packet of crisps with water and throwing it up in the air.



P1180199




P1180183




P1180171

Medal ceremony about to begin, but a looming figure seems to smoke a sort of british pipe on the foreground:



P1180246

Full set here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157630989378964/with/7747992556/


----------



## cybertect (Aug 10, 2012)

20 Fenchurch Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Tickle Stick by cybertect, on Flickr




Balloons by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 10, 2012)

Two photos stitched with Fotoxx. Zorki 1 & uncoated 50mm f2.5 Hektor


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 11, 2012)

Stowmarket Station. Taken with Praktica B200 SLR with a Zenitar Fisheye on film that died in 2006!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Judging by this thread, you'd barely realize that an Olympics had taken place in London.

Didn't anyone take any photos on the streets etc?


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't know how much is going on in the centre of London (that photo is Newcastle which is about 300 miles away).  I think the main celebrations are out at the village and around the other venues.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 12, 2012)

For months (years?) before the games, the message from the authorities was that getting about London during the Olympics would be impossible; that residents should eschew all non-essential travel and ideally clear off on holiday to make room for all the visitors. I certainly wasn't going to take up their advice to walk the 13 miles to work, so I duly did my bit for the National Interest by escaping to Wales and Cornwall, for the first week at least.

Back in town for the second week and working right by Tower Bridge, I suppose there's been a bit of an uptick in tourists and in other years I don't normally have to fend off people offering me Olympic pins (i.e. badges) and maps of London on my walk to work. TBF, the regular tourists aren't usually wearing sombreros like a couple of guys I saw on Friday.

I did get some snaps of the crowds watching the Games at one of the big public screens nearby, but they're on 35mm film which is off for developing.

My main aim has been trying to get back home without adding too much to what is already a 75 minute commute. Not much Olympic-related happening out on the street here in the 'burbs. Officially, I'm still supposed to be minimising my travel and, besides, I had a friend's birthday party to go to today.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 12, 2012)

cybertect said:


> the message from the authorities was that getting about London during the Olympics would be impossible;
> 
> Officially, I'm still supposed to be minimising my travel


 
Allow me to remind you of the Photographer's Credo:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been waiting for your version of this...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/15574096@N00/sets/72157623181204415/


----------



## Quartz (Aug 12, 2012)

cybertect said:


> Balloons by cybertect, on Flickr


 
I particularly like this one.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Aug 13, 2012)

20 Fenchurch Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Is your journey really necessary? by cybertect, on Flickr




Colechurch House by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Aug 13, 2012)

red on green by dweller88, on Flickr




fly dinner by dweller88, on Flickr




delicacy by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Aug 13, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Judging by this thread, you'd barely realize that an Olympics had taken place in London.
> 
> Didn't anyone take any photos on the streets etc?


 
Avoided. 
Work is exhausting at the moment and I have to deal with the public all day long.
Last thing I want to do is get out amongst the crowds.

I did see some interesting sights now and then, but I wasn't snapping.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 14, 2012)

Taken with a 1950' Braun Paxina medium format camera. Film used was Ilford FP4 125 developed in kitchen sink. Used expired Ilford Paper Multi Grade Developer. Also used the developer on 35mm film and saved it for future use!


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 14, 2012)

It is that time of year again! Camping at Hollesley last week. Taken with the medium format Braun Paxina


----------



## cybertect (Aug 14, 2012)

Igtham Mote by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 14, 2012)

cybertect said:


> Igtham Mote by cybertect, on Flickr


 
I want a house with a swimming pool like that


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 14, 2012)

^ Must remember not to shoot into the sun!
















More from last week taken with Braun Paxina


----------



## Kippa (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a photograph that I outside Blackpool Central Library.  Located in Blackpool, Lancashire, England, UK.






As usual if you want the free 18 megapixel jpegs you can get them off my deviant art account here:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 15, 2012)

Super-Frankarette Rangefinder camera with a Aux. 135mm lens and viewfinder and case camera bag, filters etc etc.. The main lens is a Schneider-Kreuznach Xenar f2.8 45mm Lens and the Aux. a Sun Aux. 135mm Telephoto Lens Model C. It was manufactured in the US Zone of Berlin during the late 1950's. Found this morning at a car boot sale for four quid. I am going to run a film through it this weekend. I was at the right place at the right time, just as it was unpacked from the sellers car. Asked how much he said a fiver offered three quid and settled on four


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 15, 2012)

Feock Church by RoyReed, on Flickr




Feock Church by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Tankus (Aug 15, 2012)

St Illtyd this afternoon (LLantwitt Major)




13 shot hand held stitch and I'm buggered if I can see an error .....sometimes ..just get lucky
the old part of the town


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 16, 2012)

Shingle Street


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 16, 2012)

Another camera portrait. Kodak Retinette.


----------



## contadino (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm not really into camera 'kit', but I love the two pics of old machines in this thread. What are the round things atop them? Is that meant to be a viewfinder, and if so, how does it line up to the image actually taken?  Do these cameras not have an integrated viewfinder?

Sorry, probably a daft question.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 16, 2012)

contadino said:


> I'm not really into camera 'kit', but I love the two pics of old machines in this thread. What are the round things atop them? Is that meant to be a viewfinder, and if so, how does it line up to the image actually taken? Do these cameras not have an integrated viewfinder?
> 
> Sorry, probably a daft question.


 
The camera's have a standard 45mm lens with a suitable built in viewfinder. However both the cameras pictured have a 135mm aux. lens attached and the viewfinder on top is designed to go with the 135mm lens.






Without the telephoto 135mm and the viewfinder the camera looks like this^











From a test film with the using the Sun Aux. 135mm Telephoto with the Super-Frankarette camera.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 16, 2012)

That's some pretty hefty vignetting, even on the 45mm


----------



## contadino (Aug 16, 2012)

So the 135mm lens attaches to the front of the 45mm lens, or does it break off the body as 'normal'? Or maybe I have the wrong end of the stick as the 45mm lens doesn't seem to have a thread on it...or at least I can't make it out.

Either way, it's quite interesting.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 16, 2012)

cybertect said:


> That's some pretty hefty vignetting, even on the 45mm


 
Only when using the 135mm telephoto.





















The standard 45mm Xenar on its own is really good lens. With the telephoto attachment not so good - but then we are talking 1950's technology! The film is a tad grainy as it is Ilford HP5+ and I was experimenting with the developing, pushing it to 500 with Tmax 1+19 for 15 minutes. Next time I am going to stick to the recommended dev data.



contadino said:


> So the 135mm lens attaches to the front of the 45mm lens, or does it break off the body as 'normal'? Or maybe I have the wrong end of the stick as the 45mm lens doesn't seem to have a thread on it...or at least I can't make it out.
> 
> Either way, it's quite interesting.


 
It has a clamp with locking screw to hold it to the lens barrel


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 18, 2012)

Shingle Street Coastguard Station










Bawdsey Beach & Felixstowe Ferry taken with Zorki 1 & Industar-26m. DIY developing!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 19, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


>


 

Like this one


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 19, 2012)

Zorki 1 Industar 26m. First two Fotoxx Panoramas


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 19, 2012)

Fantastic con trails over South London on Friday - just like the photos of the Battle of Britain.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 19, 2012)

Three more from Cardiff, but taken with a Canon A-1 and Kodak BW400CN film this time




Hayes Island by cybertect, on Flickr




John Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Morgan Arcade by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Greebo (Aug 20, 2012)

Seen near Museum St, London.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 20, 2012)

Neither woman was amused.  BTW the only thing I did was to pixelise part of the face in IrfanView, the expression was sheer luck.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 20, 2012)

Two more, also from near Museum St.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 20, 2012)

Back in London with a few more shots from the same roll of BW400CN




Pin-striped by cybertect, on Flickr




Repainting the Town of Ramsgate by cybertect, on Flickr




Low tide at Wapping Old Stairs by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 20, 2012)

Number 4 by redspotted, on Flickr

eta: with a folding Selfix 16-20, 6x4.5, FP4+


----------



## weltweit (Aug 20, 2012)

Deliverance on the Wye


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 20, 2012)

Rock 'n' Roll - Kentmere 100 film, Praktica L SLR & Zenitar Fisheye


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Kippa (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is a photograph that I taken from inside Doncaster Minster.






As usual if you want the free 18 megapixel photographs you can get them from my deviant art account here:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 21, 2012)

Praktica L SLR & Zenitar Fisheye. Ilford HP5 400 film and Kodak Tmax developer. This is better than that multigrade paper developer


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 21, 2012)

How not to develop your film. The film came off the developer spool resulting in chemicals not reaching the film. Some of the film came out OK. Camera used was a medium format Voigtlander Bessa 46


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 21, 2012)

Rest of the film! The camera release mechanism also jammed so had to use finger to trip the shutter


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2012)

Love the classic cars stowpirate!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 22, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Love the classic cars stowpirate!


 
I have two more films to scan. It was the Mid Suffolk Classic Car Show


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Aug 22, 2012)

More Kodak BW400CN film in the Canon A-1. Both with a mid-70s FD 35mm f/2.0 SSC lens.




Tower Bridge Olympic Rings in Silhouette by cybertect, on Flickr




Wapping Canal by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Aug 22, 2012)

and one more with a 20mm f/2.8




I need direction by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## gamma globulins (Aug 22, 2012)

Particularly love these!



neonwilderness said:


>


 


FridgeMagnet said:


> Number 4 by redspotted, on Flickr
> 
> eta: with a folding Selfix 16-20, 6x4.5, FP4+


----------



## gamma globulins (Aug 22, 2012)

London and Bristol.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 22, 2012)

Mid Suffolk Car Show.  Hugin Panorama. The camera used was 35mm folding Kodak Retina I with Rodenstock-Ysar f3.5 5cm Lens dating from the 1945-48 period


----------



## Quartz (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


> London and Bristol.


 
These are both at odd angles and that makes them not work for me. Sorry.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 22, 2012)

Cadillac 1952 Golden Anniversary taken with a folding 35mm Kodak Retina with an uncoated Rodenstock-Ysar f3.5 5cm Lens. DIY developing with Kentmere 100 film and the last dregs of the Ilford Multigrade Paper Developer.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 23, 2012)

The original Skoda Octavia, not the later Renault Dolphin version! - Kodak Retina & Ysar


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 23, 2012)

cybertect said:


> More Kodak BW400CN film in the Canon A-1. Both with a mid-70s FD 35mm f/2.0 SSC lens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cybertect (Aug 23, 2012)

I think there would have been a few more boats on the Thames in 1948


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 23, 2012)

cybertect said:


> I think there would have been a few more boats on the Thames in 1948


 
Being B&W it has that look. The buildings in the background give the game away. Shot two 120 films today in Felixstowe area using the Voigtlander Bessa 46 and Moskva 2 (6x9cm). The Bessa decided to do what all classic Voigtlanders with double exposure prevention mechanism do well, jam up on the 8th frame for no reason. Take the film out and it works perfectly


----------



## cybertect (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's some more Kodak BW400CN - But with my Mamiya M645 1000S instead of the A-1.

120 format has been discontinued by Kodak, but I picked up some 2011-expired rolls on eBay




Bedale Street by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 24, 2012)

More from Kodak Retina I & Ysar.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 24, 2012)

Film spool











Beirette II 35mm Camera




















1938/39 Voigtlander Bessa 46


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 24, 2012)

stowpirate said:


>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Aug 25, 2012)

A-head by cybertect, on Flickr




Southwark Park Bandstand by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 25, 2012)

Praktica L & Zenitar Fisheye both images heavily cropped!


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 25, 2012)

cybertect said:


> A-head by cybertect, on Flickr


 
Is that real or edited in someway? Great shot


----------



## cybertect (Aug 25, 2012)

Apart from a square crop it's more or less straight out of the camera.

I had the exposure dialled down a couple of stops to get the silhouettes and a child suddenly appeared in the frame - click!


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 26, 2012)

Felixstowe Ferry Crabbing - 1938/39 Voigtlander Bessa 46. FP4 125 film diy developing. I need to clean the image up especially the scratch and dust. Hung the negatives on the garden line and it was windy this morning


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 26, 2012)

cybertect said:


> Apart from a square crop it's more or less straight out of the camera.
> 
> I had the exposure dialled down a couple of stops to get the silhouettes and a child suddenly appeared in the frame - click!


 
It works really well. Maybe back light it a tad and go B&W there is some colour in the top of the image?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 26, 2012)

Is that in Bracknell Forest?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 26, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is that in Bracknell Forest?


Quite close to Bracknell, a bit south ( I think), a place called "The Lookout".


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 27, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Praktica L & Zenitar Fisheye both images heavily cropped!


 
Imo, your photography is growing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 27, 2012)

That first place, we had to be careful of rattlesnakes. There were snake tracks in the sand everywhere.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 27, 2012)

Headland Hotel North Cornwall


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 27, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 
These two are great


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 27, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Imo, your photography is growing by leaps and bounds.


 
I think it is mostly due to I ran out of that horrible Ilford Multigrade Paper Developer and am forced to use proper Kodak Tmax to develop my films - I liked the old hit and miss approach albeit I suppose it is progress of sorts. This Tmax developer gives very punchy repeatable look


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 27, 2012)

More from the Voigtlander Bessa 46


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 27, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


>


 
Like this one reminds me of beaches/coves in Ireland


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 27, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Quite close to Bracknell, a bit south ( I think), a place called "The Lookout".


 
Yeah, opposite the Coral Reef. (how sad am I, forest spotting now!)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 27, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> I think it is mostly due to I ran out of that horrible Ilford Multigrade Paper Developer and am forced to use proper Kodak Tmax to develop my films - I liked the old hit and miss approach albeit I suppose it is progress of sorts. This Tmax developer gives very punchy repeatable look


 
Hey: whatever works!


----------



## cybertect (Aug 27, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> These two are great


 
seconded


----------



## cybertect (Aug 27, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


>


 
Wheal Coates mine near St Agnes - had a good holiday there a few years back (while on that holiday we discovered my wife was pregnant )


----------



## cybertect (Aug 27, 2012)

So I had this roll of Kodak Ektar 100 that I used last October, but forgot to get developed until last week... 





Croydon Tramlink 2544 by cybertect, on Flickr


from the Woolwich ferry




Woolwich Ferry, James Newman by cybertect, on Flickr




London and the Thames Barrier by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 28, 2012)

cybertect said:


> Wheal Coates mine near St Agnes - had a good holiday there a few years back (while on that holiday we discovered my wife was pregnant )


Yes that is right. Congratulations for a few years back.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 28, 2012)

Taken with a Moskva 2 folding medium format camera with 6x9cm negatives


----------



## Kippa (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a HDR photograph I took from inside Bradford Cathedral.  Located in Bradford, Yorkshire, England, UK.  (Using HDR actually made quite a big positive difference in this photograph)






As usual if you would like the free 18megapixel jpeg then you can get it from my Deviant Art account here:  http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 29, 2012)

Taken with a folding 35mm Certo Dollina 0 dating from early 1930's. Rusty film pressure plate has scratched the negative


----------



## cybertect (Aug 30, 2012)

Last October with Kodak Ektar 100 and a Canon A-1




National Maritime Museum and Canary Wharf by cybertect, on Flickr




Monument to a Dead Parrot by cybertect, on Flickr




Pontoon Dock by cybertect, on Flickr





King George V DLR platform by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Zimri (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Aug 31, 2012)

Canon A-1 with Fuji Superia 200. My other experience with Superia has been a disaster on two occasions, but this time it seems to have worked out.




Mill Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Gabriel Franks II by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Sep 1, 2012)

More Superia with a couple of pics of Tower Bridge decorated with the Olympic Rings just before the opening of the Games at the end of July. I can't remember whether they were taken with an FD 17mm f/4 or a 20mm f/2.8 - Canon A-1 in either case.




Tower Bridge with Olympic Rings by cybertect, on Flickr




Tower Bridge with Olympic Rings by cybertect, on Flickr



Oh, and another Thames shot from earlier in the same day with an FD 135mm f/2.8




Cherry Garden Pier by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 1, 2012)

They have Superia at Poundland at the moment, so I have loads of it. It's actually quite decent though I miss the 70s feel of the Kodak Gold they used to sell.

It develops quite well with B&W chemicals too - http://www.flickr.com/photos/redspotted/sets/72157631128894128 - eta: wait that may have been some other Poundland film  I shall check later whether that is correct.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 1, 2012)

I tried Gold 200 when it was first launched in the mid-80s and hated the super saturated colour. Never again.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 6, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They have Superia at Poundland at the moment, so I have loads of it. It's actually quite decent though I miss the 70s feel of the Kodak Gold they used to sell.
> 
> It develops quite well with B&W chemicals too - http://www.flickr.com/photos/redspotted/sets/72157631128894128 - eta: wait that may have been some other Poundland film  I shall check later whether that is correct.



Your Flickr link says Vista.


If it was Superia, I may have to pay a visit to Poundland...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 6, 2012)

cybertect said:


> Your Flickr link says Vista.
> 
> 
> If it was Superia, I may have to pay a visit to Poundland...


No, it's Agfa Vista Plus now - they used to have Superia. I find little difference though in practice. Apparently the Agfa is rebranded Fuji film anyway.

Just bought ten rolls this afternoon.


----------

